# Uncommon Skink



## MixoMitosis (Dec 28, 2016)

My father who has kept lizards and skinks for years recently found this little guy around his house on the south coast of vic around Phillip Island and neither he nor I have ever seen anything like it or had any luck identifying it.so I was wondering if there was someone more experienced out there who knows what we are looking at here, as my father is very intrigued and would very much like to know what it was.


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 28, 2016)

Looks like a Liopholis whitii, or White's Skink.


----------



## MixoMitosis (Dec 28, 2016)

I think that might be it thanks mate


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 28, 2016)

he's a handsome little fellow ...


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 28, 2016)

Yeah, he's definately a looka. Would be nice to get a photo of one.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 29, 2016)

It's a Ctenotis of some type, not a White's... Once again I'm sure Mr Eipper will come to my rescue soon...!

Oops... I just got off my backside and had a look at White's Skink... I think you're right and I'm wrong !

Jamie


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 29, 2016)

It is a juvenile White's Skink Jamie. Their colours and patterns are highly variable dependent upon their locality. This one's pretty consistent with those found around around Phillip Island.

cheers,

George.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 29, 2016)

Indeed it is George. I stand corrected - but I have to say that it is incredibly similar to Ctenotis species. 

Jamie


----------



## eipper (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like an Adult White's Skink Liopholis whitii.

The Victorian and Tasmanian animals are much smaller than their conspecifics in NSW. 

I have seen gravid females with svl of 55mm.


----------

